# Multiviewers



## kvnf (Mar 8, 2010)

Does anyone have any ideas for a reasonably priced mutliviewer that accepts a variety of inputs?


----------



## museav (Mar 9, 2010)

What do you mean by a "multiviewer"? Are you wanting to simply switch between multiple sources to a display? Simultaneously display multiple sources on a single display? Spread a single image across multiple displays? Some combination of these?

To get into specific products, what variety of, and how many, sources? How many displays? What signals might be involved for both the sources and displays? What do you consider "reasonably priced"?


----------



## kvnf (Mar 9, 2010)

Looking to have say four wxga signals as well as sd and possible hd video setup on a single monitor as a previewing source instead of having individual monitors for each source. I have seen many mixers with this feature built in but want to see if there is something that could be put in line that would accomplish the same thing.


----------



## museav (Mar 10, 2010)

There are a number of products that support up to four windows but once you go above that you essentially jump into a different level of product, something like Multi Input Display - Mulitviewer - Multiple Window Processor - Video Windowing - RGB Spectrum or Spyder Video Processors - Vista Systems or Product: DVPHD [Crestron Electronics, Inc.]. I don't know if you consider $7,000 to $20,000+ depending on the number and type of sources a reasonable cost or not.


----------

